# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Hair transplantation >  HARRTS, robotic hair transplant system, i-Brain Robotics, Pune, Maharashtra, India

## Airicist

Developer - i-Brain Robotics

Home page - ibrainrobotics.com/robotic-hair-transplant-system.php

----------


## Airicist

HARRTS : World's Fastest Robotic Hair Transplant System

Published on Jan 30, 2017




> It is the World's only Robotic Hair Transplant System with Artificial Intelligence and Speech Interface. You can literally talk with the Robotic machine. Coming from i-brain Robotics, this Machine continues the legacy of the company's work in Artificial Intelligence and Performance. 
> This system would couple both the scoring of the grafts and the extraction into 1 single step thus reducing the time of harvesting to less than half. With provision of four Hand-pieces and 2 Operating Surgeons, as well as the coupled process, the Machine effectively reduces the time of extraction by around 4 times.
> 
> It is the World's only Robotic Hair Transplant System with Artificial Intelligence and Speech Interface. You can literally talk with the Robotic machine. Coming from i-brain Robotics, this Machine continues the legacy of the company's work in Artificial Intelligence and Performance. 
> This system would couple both the scoring of the grafts and the extraction into 1 single step thus reducing the time of harvesting to less than half. With provision of four Hand-pieces and 2 Operating Surgeons, as well as the coupled process, the Machine effectively reduces the time of extraction by around 4 times.

----------


## Airicist

HARRTS mini with Procedure

Published on May 23, 2017




> HARRTS: Human Assisted Rapid Robotic Hair Transplant System. For Speed, Safety, Precision, Automation and Best Results.

----------


## Airicist

HARRTS mini unboxing

Published on Jun 6, 2017

----------

